# Sig P226 SCT



## sbc_pd10 (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi guys

I am new to the forum but trying to make myself at home. I do however have a question that maybe someone can answer. I am a police officer in a department that allows officer's to carry their own firearm. Atm I am carrying my department issue weapon which I do not like at all. While I generally qualify on the range at 95% or better, I am just not happy with how it feels in my hand. It is a S&W model 915 9mm. I am not crazy about S&W semi-autos to begin with so that is part of the problem.

I am considering upgrading to a Sig P226 SCT in a .40 S&W. However, I have yet to see any feedback from someone who actually owns one and has put some rounds through it. Granted I know its a Sig and therefore should be excellent quality but, I want to make sure there are no problems with the magazines or anything else for that matter.

Has anybody here tried out this version of the Sig and if so what do you think about it?

Thanks in advance.:buttkick:


----------



## sbc_pd10 (Dec 13, 2007)

Anybody help with info?


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

Can't help you specificaly with the SCT, I own a P226 Elite. Both are the same gun with cosmetic differences. The 'beavertail' on the Elite is the reason I picked that model. I have 1,000 rounds on it without any malfunctions....


----------

